# Bathroom vanity



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Replacing the vanity in our hall bath. The one now has tiny drawers and not well built. Plus it's made of particle board (yikes). 

Raised panel doors and drawer faces too come. Going with bevel rail and stile and 18 deg bevel panel. Full pull drawer glides should come in tomorrow. 











Sliding tray on the big pull out.


----------



## TREYR (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice, I'm planning on building something similar in the near future. Are you planning on painting it since you used pine? I was going to use Pine for the carcass and baltic burch for the drawers.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

TREYR said:


> Nice, I'm planning on building something similar in the near future. Are you planning on painting it since you used pine? I was going to use Pine for the carcass and baltic burch for the drawers.


Thanks. Ya it'll all be painted a cream antique finish.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very Nice! Good job.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TREYR said:


> Nice, I'm planning on building something similar in the near future. Are you planning on painting it since you used pine? I was going to use Pine for the carcass and baltic burch for the drawers.









 










 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

OKIEhoma said:


> Thanks. Ya it'll all be painted a cream antique finish.


Nice work so far. A bit of overkill on drawer box thickness. If you are painting, what are you planning for drawers?










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

This guy is just pumping these builds out. 
Nice job. Keep em coming.


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

This project was on the back burner for about a month. Got started back today and put in the drawers and attached the fronts. Got the doors made ( shaker rails/stiles and 18* bevel raised panels ). It's coming along okay. More updates soon to come.


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking good! What kind of top are you going to put on it?


----------



## fiirmoth (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking great!!! Keep the updates coming. Enjoying this build


----------



## OKIEhoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Got the doors put on. Blum 1/2 overlay euros.


----------

